# Big and tall chest waders



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm 6'2", 270, size 13 wide. Regular sized waders are skin tight and just don't cut it. I was wondering what you big fellas are doing for waders. Any suggestions?


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

i'm a big fella too. 6' 300#. I've been looking for some too.. this is what i have found so far.

Cabela's: Cabela's Big Man Ultimate Hunting Waders


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

****! Those are backordered, thanks for the link though.


----------

